# Big problem with camper - sad news, help!



## mariesnowgoose

Took our old camper for MOT yesterday (runs out tomorrow).

The sad news is the chassis is totally and absolutely b*gg*r*d, stuffed, a goner, due for the scrap yard in the sky 

Now at a total loss for what to do next.

Is is worth taking the body off (it's in pretty good nick, 1988 Autosleeper Legend, all new gear inside, on a knackered ford transit chassis) and putting it on a newer chassis cab?

Understand we need a coachbuilder for this, and is it worth it? How much does it cost? Is there anybody out there who could do this?

Would it be better to trade it in against another camper?

Oh bugha!      :sad:


----------



## Smaug

It is not unknown for caravans to be "rehomed" onto a bare chassis truck, so it may well be possible, what was the failure actually on? I would expect a grand or so for a Hab swop, that would cover an awful lot of chassis rebuliding.

Funny to have such a catastrophic failure without at least some advisories on the previous test, have you considered getting another test centre's opinion?


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Smaug said:


> It is not unknown for caravans to be "rehomed" onto a bare chassis truck, so it may well be possible, what was the failure actually on? I would expect a grand or so for a Hab swop, that would cover an awful lot of chassis rebuliding.
> 
> Funny to have such a catastrophic failure without at least some advisories on the previous test, have you considered getting another test centre's opinion?



Thanks for that, Smaug 

No point - they are spot on with the problems.

A lot of stuff underneath is filler.

I'll try and replicate the failure list.

Nearside front steering rack gaiter split.
Offside front steering rack gaiter split.
Offside (centre of sill inner) vehicle structure has excessive corrosion, seriously affecting its strength within 30cm of the body mountings.
Centre rear (x member) vehicle structure has unsatisfactory modification, seriously affecting its strength within 30cm of the body mountings.
Rear exhaust system not adequately supported.
Nearside rear (above leaf spring) vehicle structure has excessive corrosion, seriously affecting its strength within 30cm of the body mountings.
Offside rear (above leaf spring) vehicle structure has excessive corrosion, seriously  affecting its strength within 30cm of the body mountings.
Exhaust emissions carbon monoxide content excessive.
Nearside front (incorrect fit) brake hose stretched (found during steering lock to lock check).
Offside rear (next to shocker) vehicle structure has unsatisfactory modification, seriously affecting its strength within 30cm of the body mountings.
Centre rear vehicle structure has an unsatisfactory modification, seriously affecting its strength within 30cm of the body mountings.
Nearside front vehicle structure has excessive corrosion which adversely affects braking or steering.
Offside front vehicle structure has excessive corrosion which adversely affects braking or steering.
NSF shocker incorrect fit right side fitted to left.

Do you want me to go on? 

As you can see, a dog's breakfast no doubt about it.


----------



## gaz2676

i would have thought someone would have pointed out you could be getting a proplem with rusting in your LAST mot as a sort of advisory so another mot station might be a good idea as for a trade in your on the back foot cos your van is not road worthy with no mot so not worth as much as it would be with 12 months ticket....id be tempted to try to repair i know per hour is expensive in the garage..a lot of moneys worth just to go to scrap seems a shame... but if you pm me if your stuck ive got a good mate who has bodyshop and his weldin and fabrication is second  to none we are not too far away from you .can come with ya an wrangle him if you wish...hope you get sorted


----------



## gaz2676

is yours petrol if so emissions can be sorted


----------



## gaz2676

readin that it dont sound that bad new brake pipe,couple of new gaitors  sort emissions probs need to tweak carb to sort.....that leaves the rust prob  ....the modifiction fails not sure without lookin same as rust problem really


----------



## mariesnowgoose

It's petrol gaz, but the main problem is definitely with the chassis.

I can't believe it would only cost a grand to swop onto a new chassis/cab Smaug. Seriously? 
If it was that price, I'd be up for that option any day of the week 

There were no advisories on the last MOT.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Good welding costs a fortune, and in any case it's recommended to take the body off beforehand because it's fibreglass. 

Hence the thoughts about sticking in on a newer chassis cab.


----------



## gaz2676

right i see
whats the price of a decent cab chassis??? and plus the grand to swap


----------



## Smaug

Some of that stuff, like gaiters & brake hoses is minor, but there is a fair bit of welding needed. I can't see it costing as much as a new base vehicle & a hab swop tho. My main query would be about the "Unsatisfactory Modification"  & how that might be rectified. 

I would be inclined to take the list & the van to an agricultural workshop & ask for a quote. Their rates will be lower, the work a bit less pretty but will be as strong as tractor. You could be looking at a bill for 500- a grand at a guess, but just think how much a replacement would cost. You'd only get a couple of weeks of "normal holiday" for a grand after all.

How long have you had the van & who did you buy it off, sounds like a serious bodge has been done which could be construed as fraudulent. There should NEVER be filler in a chasis member, it can only make the problems worse. And filler should have been spotted on the last MoT as at least an advisory if not a fail anyway. Possibility of the MoT station being complicit in the fraud. Could be an issue for the trading standards/ DoT to follow up on.

You could also consider a Small Claims case against the previous owner for the cost of repairs (or even 50%) especially as it does look like deliberate action to hide the situation, so that means they must have known what they were doing.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

The underside has been sealed, and I gather the mot inspector is not allowed to scrape it away to look underneath.

He found a couple of bits hanging down and was able to get in behind to take a better look at some bits.


----------



## gaz2676

smaug s right and the repair work wont need painted fancy cos it s underneath only n brown an die hards like that would pull you about it pmsl in all honesty id dont think its gonna be as bad as you think.... just needs a bit of plannin


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Well, my philosophy on life is that it was going to happen anyway.

The previous garage last year who did the mot only said one bit of welding wasn't right and we had that done and it passed without any advisories.

The garage we've used this time is the one we use for our cars and they are pretty good.

Mind you, their mot inspector has a reputation for being a bit of a stickler, but I don't really have too big an argument with his findings :lol-053:


----------



## Smaug

mariesnowgoose said:


> The underside has been sealed, and I gather the mot inspector is not allowed to scrape it away to look underneath.
> 
> He found a couple of bits hanging down and was able to get in behind to take a better look at some bits.



If it wasn't already on the computer I would suggest resealing it & going elsewhere for another test, but everything goes onto the DoT database these days, so it might be a bit glaringly obvious. 

But you have still clearly been deliberately stitched up by the people you bought it from. I would be inclined to contact them with an implied threat of legal action to see if they will at least refund part of the purchase price towards repairs. You will need an estimated cost first tho, get a few & wave the dearest one at them!


----------



## gaz2676

you ve a lot of pros n cons to weigh up...but you know what they say
wayhay and up she rises


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Smaug said:


> If it wasn't already on the computer I would suggest resealing it & going elsewhere for another test, but everything goes onto the DoT database these days, so it might be a bit glaringly obvious.
> 
> But you have still clearly been deliberately stitched up by the people you bought it from. I would be inclined to contact them with an implied threat of legal action to see if they will at least refund part of the purchase price towards repairs. You will need an estimated cost first tho, get a few & wave the dearest one at them!



I'm afraid that won't work 

Was bought from a friend (!) who doesn't have much money at all, and yes, we were stitched up.

BUT - now's the time to bite the bullet and sort the van one way or the other.

I'm always a happy bunny, me.


----------



## oldish hippy

I would suggest that you two get together and have look see and come up with a plan to get it welded right this time the rest is only small stuff as he said  and just do it one bit at a time as you can afford it ok it will limit the use of it  but once it done then it should be ok for a few more years i am dreading mine  when it go in this time but will cross fingers that it isnt to bad


----------



## thomasplc

*Ford Transit*

Would this be of use??
Flash Gallery


----------



## Deleted member 3802

Is it a coach build on a chassis cab or a van conversion??


----------



## lebesset

BT regularly swop their transit vans while still in good nick by taking off the body for re-use and selling the bare chassis' 

might be worth a look


----------



## Deleted member 4850

If the worst came to the worst and you did decide to find another chassis, at least you've got one of the best fibreglass bodies around. (The motorhome, I mean!)
We looked into putting one of the ex-BT bodies onto a chassis last year and it would have been entirely possible. (We just happened to find a low mileage camper instead.) We also looked at these folk, who seem to know everything about putting new/old bodies onto chassis. 

Good luck - I'm sure we'll see the old girl back on the road soon!:wave:


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Old_Arthur said:


> Is it a coach build on a chassis cab or a van conversion??



It's coach built on a chassis cab, Arthur.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

I've just been speaking to Gaz and we might be going over to Brampton to get someone to double check it and see if it's worth doing or not.

MOT doesn't run out until tomorrow


----------



## gaz2676

think you need to find out how extensive the problem is ....the price of the work to put right but not a job thats only gonna last till next mot but work thats gonna last a proper fix and balance that against £1000 plus...and the price of another base vehicle ...when really some tlc could get ya another 5 yrs


----------



## maingate

Marie, sorry to hear your problem.

Give Derwentside Leisure Vehicles a ring and speak to Paul the owner. Ask him what is possible. he is a really nice lad and very helpful.

They are on Delves Lane Ind. Est.  01207 504690 or 07762401913.


----------



## Deleted member 3802

mariesnowgoose said:


> I've just been speaking to Gaz and we might be going over to Brampton to get someone to double check it and see if it's worth doing or not.
> 
> MOT doesn't run out until tomorrow



No probs. my lass but if you get stuck bring it down with a wedge of cash and we will get you another few years out of it:cool1:


----------



## n8rbos

I can't see how the van has passed previous tests with the flexi brake pipe being twisted, the caliper has been taken off and  the whole lot has been turn 360% by the sounds of it. All that work would genuinely cost very litle to put right, the welding a bit more, the 'iffy' modifications cut out and done properly.don't be tempted to underseal and hide the iffy bits ( your life is at risk)get thework done and have peace of mind, you could,as suggested, take it elsewhere and see what it throws up. My van gets undersealed but i always say to the moter try and bodge an hole through anywhere, they are not allowed to but have a tool with a plastic end to tap about. An moter CAN remove underseal from points if they wish to take a look,BUT they have to reseal the areas uncovered, they won't do this, instead they will just make a note of it and theact it could'nt be inspected.


----------



## sparrks

mariesnowgoose said:


> I've just been speaking to Gaz and we might be going over to Brampton to get someone to double check it and see if it's worth doing or not.
> 
> MOT doesn't run out until tomorrow



Surely if it's failed the MOT then the MOT has already run out and would be illegal to drive.


----------



## Smaug

sparrks said:


> Surely if it's failed the MOT then the MOT has already run out and would be illegal to drive.



There is still a valid certificate in force, but it is a grey area as the vehicle could be said to be unroadworthy. Much depends on the attitude of any Policeman you may (or may not) happen to meet & perhaps whether the tester registered the fail or not. My tester has in the past told me that he has not registered the fail to give me a chance to sort a problem.


----------



## molly 2

mariesnowgoose said:


> Well, my philosophy on life is that it was going to happen anyway.
> 
> The previous garage last year who did the mot only said one bit of welding wasn't right and we had that done and it passed without any advisories.
> 
> The garage we've used this time is the one we use for our cars and they are pretty good.
> 
> Mind you, their mot inspector has a reputation for being a bit of a stickler, but I don't really have too big an argument with his findings :lol-053:



Hi Sadly it dose sound like a binner to me .corrosion repairs are expencive and a short term fix , more corrosion next year the rust bugs dont stop . transit vans were never a long lasting van about ten years befor the rot sets in . .its like filling a bucket with money, with a hole in the bottom . it would be a good fix to refit the hab but it would be fraut with problems as models change ,a grand would not buy enough hours to do a job like that .unless you have freinds low places .
save your cash and and start hunting . good luck  bazzzzzz


----------



## sparrks

Smaug said:


> There is still a valid certificate in force, but it is a grey area as the vehicle could be said to be unroadworthy. Much depends on the attitude of any Policeman you may (or may not) happen to meet & perhaps whether the tester registered the fail or not. My tester has in the past told me that he has not registered the fail to give me a chance to sort a problem.



I was told by the MOT tester that with the computerised system that they operate, that it automatically logs the failure.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

sparrks said:


> Surely if it's failed the MOT then the MOT has already run out and would be illegal to drive.



The current mot doesn't run out until tomorrow.

Do we put the fuel in and drive to Brampton today to Gaz's mates and get a second opinion?

Jim: spoken to Derwentside Leisure, they don't do any of the mechanics/chassis stuff, but recommended Tyne Valley Motorhomes.

Tyne Valley do a 72 point free motorhome check, which includes the chassis and engine - BUT they are fully booked until next week.
We can take it up there (only 5 mins away in Annfield Plain) and leave it with them in the meantime - BUT by the time they get round to checking it the mot is well gone and the vehicle is stuck on their premises..... whether we like the price of their repairs or not. 

It's all Neil's fault 

Mr bl**dy manana! :lol-053:

At least he's big enough to admit he should have booked the mot a lot earlier than he did 

In a right quandry now!


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Aaaaaaarrrrrrrgggggghhhhhhh !!!!!!!!!


----------



## yorkieowl

mariesnowgoose said:


> I'm afraid that won't work
> 
> Was bought from a friend (!) who doesn't have much money at all, and yes, we were stitched up.
> 
> BUT - now's the time to bite the bullet and sort the van one way or the other.
> 
> I'm always a happy bunny, me.


Still call them a friend?  Hate it when the people you think you can trust the most treat you like sh*t.  Hope you manage to get sorted, sorry can' t offer any advice.


----------



## Smaug

sparrks said:


> I was told by the MOT tester that with the computerised system that they operate, that it automatically logs the failure.



Yes, if it is input. 

There is still a valid paper certificate to show, but the problems (if any) will arise if you get picked up by a ANPR camera (ticket just turns up on the doormat in a few days), or when a bobby that stops you decides to do a computer doc check on the spot. 

But if you don't pass an ANPR, have an accident, or get pulled over, no-one will know or care.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Smaug said:


> Yes, if it is input.
> 
> There is still a valid paper certificate to show, but the problems (if any) will arise if you get picked up by a ANPR camera (ticket just turns up on the doormat in a few days), or when a bobby that stops you decides to do a computer doc check on the spot.
> 
> But if you don't pass an ANPR, have an accident, or get pulled over, no-one will know or care.



The good news about living in County Durham - we don't have any fixed ANPR cameras anywhere in the county to my knowledge - only the mobile sort 

However, if we venture further that could be a problem...


----------



## sparrks

Smaug said:


> Yes, if it is input.
> 
> There is still a valid paper certificate to show, but the problems (if any) will arise if you get picked up by a ANPR camera (ticket just turns up on the doormat in a few days), or when a bobby that stops you decides to do a computer doc check on the spot.
> 
> But if you don't pass an ANPR, have an accident, or get pulled over, no-one will know or care.



There's a lot of ANPR cameras in the south, maybe there are not many in the north but as you say if you're lucky no-one will know or care.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

:sad:

Why oh why does everything have to be left til the 11th hour?

Neil ....?     :hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## maingate

mariesnowgoose said:


> The current mot doesn't run out until tomorrow.
> 
> Do we put the fuel in and drive to Brampton today to Gaz's mates and get a second opinion?
> 
> Jim: spoken to Derwentside Leisure, they don't do any of the mechanics/chassis stuff, but recommended Tyne Valley Motorhomes.
> 
> Tyne Valley do a 72 point free motorhome check, which includes the chassis and engine - BUT they are fully booked until next week.
> We can take it up there (only 5 mins away in Annfield Plain) and leave it with them in the meantime - BUT by the time they get round to checking it the mot is well gone and the vehicle is stuck on their premises..... whether we like the price of their repairs or not.
> 
> It's all Neil's fault
> 
> Mr bl**dy manana! :lol-053:
> 
> At least he's big enough to admit he should have booked the mot a lot earlier than he did
> 
> In a right quandry now!



Maybe I should have made it clearer Marie.

You wanted to know if it was viable to swop the coachbuilt body over to another chassis. That is why I said ring Paul.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

maingate said:


> Maybe I should have made it clearer Marie.
> 
> You wanted to know if it was viable to swop the coachbuilt body over to another chassis. That is why I said ring Paul.



I asked them about that,  Jim, they couldn't help as they don't do that sort of stuff so passed us on to Tyne Valley


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Looks like we'll be going to the music meet at the Green Dragon in my old kangoo with the tents in the back


----------



## Deleted member 967

We had new rear springs fitted to our Hymer at the garage that regularly did the MOT in May.  This involved them working very closely around the spring hangers.  I took it for MOT in November and they even said it should fly through.  We went off in the car and a couple of hours later got a phone call which we thought was the garage saying the motorhome was ready to be picked up.  It was the garage but a very shocked fitter was telling me there was corrosion in the rear extension chassis and within 30cm of the spring hanger and tow bar mountings.  There was no sign of rust on the outside of the chassis but when he had checked it the metal had given way.  The extension chassis is a u shape section with the top open.  It had rusted from the interior un-noticed.

We went to another local garage that specialised in welding and they cut out the bad sections and replaced them with new metal in two days.  Cost about £500.

We live full time in our motorhome so the MOT news was very nasty shock, as we could possibly have lost our home, not just a van used on a casual basis.

John


----------



## mariesnowgoose

OK. 

Thanks for all your responses peeps.

I think the first decision to make is:

a) get the work done that's needed right away to make it reliable and get it through its MOT
b) forget that and go for a chassis conversion

b) is a non-starter, really. Without a lot of forethought, research, planning and TIME. 
Also, we would be without a camper for some considerable time if we go down that route.

So, it looks like a) is the solution for now.

The decision's not really down to me. Neil is footing the bill, so it's his call.

Good luck, Neil 

Gaz- it's a howling gale here at the minute and Neil is not too keen on driving over the tops to Brampton in it 
Most grateful thanks for all your help and suggestions, though. Ta muchly! 
We may still be over there tomorrow if we haven't figured out a more local alternative by then....


----------



## Smaug

mariesnowgoose said:


> OK.
> 
> Thanks for all your responses peeps.
> 
> I think the first decision to make is:
> 
> a) get the work done that's needed right away to make it reliable and get it through its MOT
> b) forget that and go for a chassis conversion
> 
> b) is a non-starter, really. Without a lot of forethought, research, planning and TIME.
> Also, we would be without a camper for some considerable time if we go down that route.
> 
> So, it looks like a) is the solution for now.
> 
> The decision's not really down to me. Neil is footing the bill, so it's his call.
> 
> Good luck, Neil
> 
> Gaz- it's a howling gale here at the minute and Neil is not too keen on driving over the tops to Brampton in it
> Most grateful thanks for all your help and suggestions, though. Ta muchly!
> We may still be over there tomorrow if we haven't figured out a more local alternative by then....



If it blows over on the tops, you have an insurance write-off = problem solved, buy a replacement! (unless they find out about the MoT perhaps) :king: 

But you are allowed to drive an MoT failure to & from a test station appointment anyway.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Smaug said:


> If it blows over on the tops, you have an insurance write-off = problem solved, buy a replacement! (unless they find out about the MoT perhaps) :king:
> 
> But you are allowed to drive an MoT failure to & from a test station appointment anyway.



Brilliant!

Thanks for that, Smaug, it's put my mind at rest.

I'm not very good at breaking the law


----------



## snowbirds

*A bad day*

Hi mariessnowgosse,

So sorry to hear about your van,i have never seen such a bad Mot report in all my years owing and rebuilding classic cars and Motorhomes.It seems a lot of covering up was done before the last MOT and the last Mot Inspector needs to be sacked before he kills someone.I know this does't help your situation but if the underneath is as bad as it sounds more welding on to a already shot chassis could have it's problems.If you go down the body swap route you will have to find an later base chassis at what cost and most commercials have a harder life.We wish you well what ever way you go,but be careful and work out the costs up front and add 50% to it.I am now retired after along life saying to the wife,it's not a problem I can rebuild it?.But I have had a few money pits in my life. good luck.

Snowbirds  






mariesnowgoose said:


> Thanks for that, Smaug
> 
> No point - they are spot on with the problems.
> 
> A lot of stuff underneath is filler.
> 
> I'll try and replicate the failure list.
> 
> Nearside front steering rack gaiter split.
> Offside front steering rack gaiter split.
> Offside (centre of sill inner) vehicle structure has excessive corrosion, seriously affecting its strength within 30cm of the body mountings.
> Centre rear (x member) vehicle structure has unsatisfactory modification, seriously affecting its strength within 30cm of the body mountings.
> Rear exhaust system not adequately supported.
> Nearside rear (above leaf spring) vehicle structure has excessive corrosion, seriously affecting its strength within 30cm of the body mountings.
> Offside rear (above leaf spring) vehicle structure has excessive corrosion, seriously  affecting its strength within 30cm of the body mountings.
> Exhaust emissions carbon monoxide content excessive.
> Nearside front (incorrect fit) brake hose stretched (found during steering lock to lock check).
> Offside rear (next to shocker) vehicle structure has unsatisfactory modification, seriously affecting its strength within 30cm of the body mountings.
> Centre rear vehicle structure has an unsatisfactory modification, seriously affecting its strength within 30cm of the body mountings.
> Nearside front vehicle structure has excessive corrosion which adversely affects braking or steering.
> Offside front vehicle structure has excessive corrosion which adversely affects braking or steering.
> NSF shocker incorrect fit right side fitted to left.
> 
> Do you want me to go on?
> 
> As you can see, a dog's breakfast no doubt about it.


----------



## Smaug

mariesnowgoose said:


> Brilliant!
> 
> Thanks for that, Smaug, it's put my mind at rest.
> 
> I'm not very good at breaking the law



Just make sure you do have an actual appointment (ie your detination will back you up!) & that you do not deviate far from a direct route. :drive:


----------



## Randonneur

Just my ten pen'orth, is there an agricultural or automotive college near you that might like to give their apprentices some welding and mechanical experience?

I reckon they would jump at the chance to get some "real life" experience in vehicle repair, and it would probably cost you a lot less than a garage would charge. Under their tutors supervision you should be able to get the work done to MOT standard so when you take it for re-test it should pass no problem.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

We might have to contemplate scrapping it ultimately 

It's such a shame.

The actual camper body is good and internally it's great with a lot of new fittings (already in when we got it).

The thinking caps are on!


----------



## oldish hippy

well get a van and convert it


----------



## mariesnowgoose

But I love ours 

The layout and fittings are spot on near perfect for what we wanted.
And it's water and rust proof 

...apart from the damn vehicle it's mounted on!


----------



## Smaug

If you do have to scrap it, see what can be transferred to a new van & put most of the rest of it on e-bay, it could get you a good deal of your money back. Don't forget that, as well as major stuff like cooker & fridge etc, internal cupboards, cushions, doors, vents, bottles, regulator & windows are valuable to owners of other vans like it that have had a bit of a whoopsie.

Even the engine, gearbox, wheels, bumpers & external panels can be sold off. If selling the wheels swop for the unwanted ones so it will still roll into a scrappy for the final weigh in (another 2-300 quids worth of scrap value). 

Do not underestimate the value of a dead camper - provide you have the space, time & energy to remove stuff that people want. You'll also need a decent courier to post it off all over the UK too. 

Good luck, it's a lot of hasle time & effort, but I'm certain it "will all be for the best in the end" :heart:


----------



## scampa

mariesnowgoose said:


> We might have to contemplate scrapping it ultimately
> 
> It's such a shame.
> 
> The actual camper body is good and internally it's great with a lot of new fittings (already in when we got it).
> 
> The thinking caps are on!



Before giving up on it completely,  I'd be tempted to take it to one of those helpful members on here who have offered to help. At least then you would have an idea of the cost of the welding and repairs needed, which would help you to decide where to go from there?  If you're worried about getting it there with no MOT, it might not cost the earth to transport it on a trailer or even on the back of a truck?

If you then decide to go ahead with an economically worthwhile repair to the chassis and get through an MOT, it would give you another year to investigate the cost of a chassis swop compared to more longer term repair work?  (You could even try to sell it back to your friend?? ).


----------



## mariesnowgoose

scampa said:


> Before giving up on it completely,  I'd be tempted to take it to one of those helpful members on here who have offered to help. At least then you would have an idea of the cost of the welding and repairs needed, which would help you to decide where to go from there?  If you're worried about getting it there with no MOT, it might not cost the earth to transport it on a trailer or even on the back of a truck?
> 
> If you then decide to go ahead with an economically worthwhile repair to the chassis and get through an MOT, it would give you another year to investigate the cost of a chassis swop compared to more longer term repair work?  (You could even try to sell it back to your friend?? ).



Scampa, we're contemplating doing that already 

It might be the old girl's swan song trip if the chassis is really not worth repairing at all.

We don't know yet.

I am so gutted! And angry!


----------



## Marcs

Mr 99g said:


> I know your being bombarded with replies ( you really are a heavyweight  ) ,So I'll make this my last suggestion . Whatever you decide remember scrapping isn't an option. I am quite sure that one mans 'rotten' floor is another mans ceiling. There is someone on here just dying to own a camper is on a tight budget without one. Also handy with his tool(s)  A opportunity no doubt, and honesty shining right threw the whole deal. Scrap value..... I think not
> 
> I'm sure it won't come to this, but its a better plan b , than your worst fears. :wave:



Agreed, and you'd end up with nothing for it scrapping it, you can't weigh in fibreglass. 

Worst case scenario stick it in eBay as spares or repairs requiring welding for mot. 

You considered learning to weld?


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Marcs said:


> Agreed, and you'd end up with nothing for it scrapping it, you can't weigh in fibreglass.
> 
> Worst case scenario stick it in eBay as spares or repairs requiring welding for mot.
> 
> *You considered learning to weld?*



Funnily enough, that's not such a bad idea. 

I always wanted to learn joinery, too, but there's not many classes around this neck of the woods


----------



## Marcs

Measure twice, cut once. 

You just learned joinery


----------



## herbenny

mariesnowgoose said:


> Took our old camper for MOT yesterday (runs out tomorrow).
> 
> The sad news is the chassis is totally and absolutely b*gg*r*d, stuffed, a goner, due for the scrap yard in the sky
> 
> Now at a total loss for what to do next.
> 
> Is is worth taking the body off (it's in pretty good nick, 1988 Autosleeper Legend, all new gear inside, on a knackered ford transit chassis) and putting it on a newer chassis cab?
> 
> Understand we need a coachbuilder for this, and is it worth it? How much does it cost? Is there anybody out there who could do this?
> 
> Would it be better to trade it in against another camper?
> 
> Oh bugha!      :sad:



Oh Marie ...you must be gutted...but dont give up hope yet,  where there's a will theres a way and all that, lots of good advice on here :idea: and if you love your van so much then it will be worth clinging onto it for dear life whatever it takes. :goodluck:


----------



## Romahomepete

It is possible to transfer the shell to a newer truck, I have seen older legends on newer trucks.

Broadland Leisure transfer Romahomes.  They may be able to do the job or suggest someone who can.

If the worst comes to the worst don't break it sell it as a restoration project and someone will buy it and transfer it to a newer truck.

Peter


----------



## bigmillie

Do not give up hope just yet without somebody having a look at the corrosion,

3 weeks ago I put my old girl in for MOT Mercedes 207d  now in its 27th year


Failed on chassis corrosion , 2 points , OSF inner wing corrosion within 30 cm of suspension NSF inner wing corrosion within 30 cm of suspension , Bulkhead corrosion  within 30 cm of brake servo , Bulkhead corrosion within 30 cm of steering 

Plus a couple of minor items (Horn and Brake pipe)


It cost me £500 for a mobile welder for 3 days work 

Now Wild Camping at Stonehenge with 12 month MOT :wacko:


----------



## NeilyG

*Campervan pics*

Hello, this is Neil, Marie's partner in crime. I've uploaded pics of the auld wreck (thinking of naming it 'Maggie' cos its so 'divisive) *HERE* - see what you make of the problem.
* Remember its:
Nearside front steering rack gaiter split.
Offside front steering rack gaiter split.
Offside (centre of sill inner) vehicle structure has excessive corrosion, seriously affecting its strength within 30cm of the body mountings.
Centre rear (x member) vehicle structure has unsatisfactory modification, seriously affecting its strength within 30cm of the body mountings.
Rear exhaust system not adequately supported.
Nearside rear (above leaf spring) vehicle structure has excessive corrosion, seriously affecting its strength within 30cm of the body mountings.
Offside rear (above leaf spring) vehicle structure has excessive corrosion, seriously affecting its strength within 30cm of the body mountings.
Exhaust emissions carbon monoxide content excessive.
Nearside front (incorrect fit) brake hose stretched (found during steering lock to lock check).
Offside rear (next to shocker) vehicle structure has unsatisfactory modification, seriously affecting its strength within 30cm of the body mountings.
Centre rear vehicle structure has an unsatisfactory modification, seriously affecting its strength within 30cm of the body mountings.
Nearside front vehicle structure has excessive corrosion which adversely affects braking or steering.
Offside front vehicle structure has excessive corrosion which adversely affects braking or steering.
NSF shocker incorrect fit right side fitted to left.


----------



## Smaug

The excess carbon monoxide could be the worst to fix, or it might just need a tweak on the carb or injectors. Was it much or a little over the limit? I have found that when a vehicle is borderline it may get squeezed past, but if there is a definite fail on one thing, then they fail every little thing they can.


----------



## NeilyG

They didn't say how bad emissions were. Guess they focused on the chassis problems.


----------



## n brown

there's no doubt it's a big repair job,but if you,well, your guy, can get a crashed chassis from a scrapper then sections can be cut out and replaced with good bits,and other bits made on the spot


----------



## GRWXJR

*Worth a shot to get another chassis?*

Hi.

I just looked at your pics of the u-side - and there is some very serious and deep corrosion there - I know some lads who can weld pretty much anything, but that does look bad, and that extensive sections would need replacing, and if those are complex sections then forget it.

I know he's a long way from you (but there must be others all over as the Tranny is everywhere in numbers?) but there's a chap near to me who reckons he breaks about 1 tranny a week, and has just about every part for them (he claims).  I dealt with him to get a couple of bits for my LDV (tranny running gear) and he seemed a decent and helpful guy (Rik 01239 832077).

He told me that the SWB transits rust worse than the LWB (though he wasn't certain why, but reckoned they were built in different factories).  But you need a chassis cab (or at least a chassis? though the 1980's tranny cabs I've seen have been rotten, so you'd need to check that carefully). The rear spring hangars and chassis sections seem to be where they go badly, and its not an easy fix.  But yours is a chassis cab - so different.

I was told that complete engines for my van (non-turbo 2.5Di) don't break so there's loads about for £250-300.  Ditto axles & g-boxes.  I've seen Tippers that rot the chassis rails pretty badly, but also they are far easier to patch and weld sections to than van bodies - so maybe a getting a better chassis as a transplant isn't impossible?  Get a pretty decent one and fix anything thats wrong with it - treat it while its separate to protect it and then drop your body on?

I know I'm making it sound simple (& couldn't do it myself) but there are certainly those that can, if you could source a direct transplant chassis perhaps?

Good luck!


----------



## Touringtheworld

I don't think it has a demountable body. It looks from the pictures to have built from the chassis up. I imagine it to be nearly impossible to dismantle it from the top down and rebuild it on another chassis.

It has been mentioned already, put it on ebay with the pictures and the mot failure with no reserve. I think you will be very surprised with the result.

Whoever buys it will know exactly what they are buying and you will be happy guilt free seller.

I see it as your only true solution.

Good luck


----------



## snowbirds

*Just seen the pics*

Hi Neily,

From looking at the pics it looks like the chassis is crumbling right through the steel from the inside out, I think a high power welder would blow big holes through that rust, there is no good metal to weld to and if you had a front ender the van could fold in half on you.My last Bedford Dormobile was 1974 and the chassis section was in a upward U shape that was a lot easer to patch put never was,but your turned lower seams have crumbled away so there is no strength and no good meat to weld too.You could grind back and put an inverted u section over it but you may not get back to good base metal to weld to.
Good luck.

Snowbirds.






NeilyG said:


> Hello, this is Neil, Marie's partner in crime. I've uploaded pics of the auld wreck (thinking of naming it 'Maggie' cos its so 'divisive) *HERE* - see what you make of the problem.
> * Remember its:
> Nearside front steering rack gaiter split.
> Offside front steering rack gaiter split.
> Offside (centre of sill inner) vehicle structure has excessive corrosion, seriously affecting its strength within 30cm of the body mountings.
> Centre rear (x member) vehicle structure has unsatisfactory modification, seriously affecting its strength within 30cm of the body mountings.
> Rear exhaust system not adequately supported.
> Nearside rear (above leaf spring) vehicle structure has excessive corrosion, seriously affecting its strength within 30cm of the body mountings.
> Offside rear (above leaf spring) vehicle structure has excessive corrosion, seriously affecting its strength within 30cm of the body mountings.
> Exhaust emissions carbon monoxide content excessive.
> Nearside front (incorrect fit) brake hose stretched (found during steering lock to lock check).
> Offside rear (next to shocker) vehicle structure has unsatisfactory modification, seriously affecting its strength within 30cm of the body mountings.
> Centre rear vehicle structure has an unsatisfactory modification, seriously affecting its strength within 30cm of the body mountings.
> Nearside front vehicle structure has excessive corrosion which adversely affects braking or steering.
> Offside front vehicle structure has excessive corrosion which adversely affects braking or steering.
> NSF shocker incorrect fit right side fitted to left.


----------



## NeilyG

We are planning to take it to one of the members tomorrow. He is 90% sure it can be done - fingers crossed. Thanks for all your attention. I know it doesn't look great but the guy seems hopeful.
Will keep you posted, of course.


----------



## Burtie

I was told once by an mot tester and also a mechanic to change the engine oil just before you take it for mot as it brings the emissions down I tried this on my vehicle after a fail on emissions and it worked as for the chassis it does look bad on the pictures but I would attempt to go under myself with a hammer tapping the places that have failed to see how far the rot has gone and then decide if you don't think it's that bad it probably wouldn't take long for a good welder it is just ashame that you are so far away as I have changed a body from a motorhome on to another chassis for myself a couple of years ago but a would say that any competent person would beable to do that in about a week or less I really hope you get this sorted I send you all my luck


----------



## stonedaddy

Hi Marie and Neil what a stinker of a problem. In future take it a month before the MOT is due as it still starts from the same run out date as taking it in on the last day, it gives you a month to play with. Like everyone as pointed out most of the jobs are just that jobs that are easily doable. That rusting chassis is bad and no way can I believe it as got passed the last two years without even one advisory. That has been rotting away for years to be that bad. I would go along with Gazes offer and running over to his mates because even that bad rust can be overcome with a good welder. It might cost a good few bob but at least you only drop it off and pick it up if it can be done without any hassle. Re building it onto another chassis is a lot of work and you still got to buy the running gear. 
Hey Neil last week you said only the horn needed work on it :bow: hmmm you wished. 
Well I wish you all the best with whatever you decide as I am sure it will all be right in the end :goodluck: ..
.... Tom ....


----------



## n8rbos

Going by the pictures some of that rust i would say its surface rust, good wirebrush and coat of primer/ underseal should suffice. For the chassis at the front get a donor van with the good bits you need and that part of the chassis, it will mean the engine coming out of your van and axle etc coming off but some of these parts according to mot need replacing. If the van is yourideal vehicle and reliable it would be worth spending time and a bit of money doing her once and for all. Once all underside is sorted ,be sure to give an excellent underseal, won't stop rust but will slow down.

Get under with a wirebrush , hammer, screwdriver and set to work on this rust, see actually how bad it all is. The more work you can do the quicker a welder can work and less cost to you. You mayas suggested get lucky and be able to overplate the chassis but check how much damage is there first. If its not too bad and plenty of good metal to weld to then you can make templates and have 3mm plting cut to shape to fit and weld along the chassis.


----------



## Caz

I had a similar experience with my old campervan two years ago. Massive fail on MOT, mainly welding - despite no advisories previous year. Garage quoted nearly 2K to put it right.

I sold it on e-bay to someone who could do the welding themselves (I actually got £1 more for it than I'd paid two years before when I bought it with a full year's MOT!!)

Good luck whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Tow Itch

Whatever you do don't panic you don't need an answer yesterday.
 As said before you can drive an untaxed and non MOT'd vehicle to and from a booked MOT appointment. That can be used to allow movement to and from repairs.
 Big question. when is the tax due? Remember a non MOT'd vehicle in itself is punishable by a fine but no penalty points. https://www.gov.uk/highway-code-penalties/penalty-table
 I'm not telling you what to do you're a big girl.
 Try Googling "Penalty For No MOT" half the world's forums will tell you that you have no insurance etc..... Though no matter what they claim the third parties injured in an accident are insured. The insurance company could try to chase you but if you have nothing, you have nothing.   

 For the record you don't have an MOT certificate any more. You have a paper record the central computer is the formal record.


----------



## kimbowbill

Oh Marie, can't believe what i'm reading, i'm so sorry for you both, i know how much you love the van, i can't offer you a solution tho, sorry, 

Mine is due 12th May, it will be booked in next week, i always go weeks early,

Keep us up to date with what you do, and please please be careful, its failed for a reason ITS NOT SAFE TO DRIVE, cant you get your recovery company to take you where ever? 

just one more thing, if you do decide to scarp her, (god forbid), if you have a carver water tank, the parts make good money, just go look on ebay, you will be surprised, i know its not something you want to do, it will be heartbreaking to dismantle such a lovely van, however, you have to be practical, just think how much the scrap value the chassis is worth, probably more than the whole van, my neighbour, he is making a fortune out of scrap cars, thought of doing it myself but knowing my luck the price of scrap would go down as soon as i started lol

anyway lass, good luck with it all, i'm only a phone call away if you need to have a winge, not that i'll listen mind, :raofl:


----------



## northernspirit2001

*Chin Up!*

Firstly you have my sympathies, it's a dilemma cos we get attached to our vehicles and they're hard to let go.

Smaug's solution of seeking an agricultural garage is spot on, they are generally cheaper AND more resourceful, less inclined to the chuck it away and buy new ethos.

I've had some rot box coaches at work to deal with over the years, and the problem is how much you need to strip out to get to something solid to weld to so it needs someone to inspect and give you a price.

As for the other MOT stuff!!!!!!!!!! DO NOT TRUST THIS GARAGE! SF shocker incorrect fit right side fitted to left for starters!!!! Thats a new one on me. I smell a rat!


----------



## Deleted member 967

;303570 said:
			
		

> Hello, this is Neil, Marie's partner in crime. I've uploaded pics of the auld wreck (thinking of naming it 'Maggie' cos its so 'divisive) *HERE* - see what you make of the problem.
> * Remember its:
> Nearside front steering rack gaiter split.
> Offside front steering rack gaiter split.
> Offside (centre of sill inner) vehicle structure has excessive corrosion, seriously affecting its strength within 30cm of the body mountings.
> Centre rear (x member) vehicle structure has unsatisfactory modification, seriously affecting its strength within 30cm of the body mountings.
> Rear exhaust system not adequately supported.
> Nearside rear (above leaf spring) vehicle structure has excessive corrosion, seriously affecting its strength within 30cm of the body mountings.
> Offside rear (above leaf spring) vehicle structure has excessive corrosion, seriously affecting its strength within 30cm of the body mountings.
> Exhaust emissions carbon monoxide content excessive.
> Nearside front (incorrect fit) brake hose stretched (found during steering lock to lock check).
> Offside rear (next to shocker) vehicle structure has unsatisfactory modification, seriously affecting its strength within 30cm of the body mountings.
> Centre rear vehicle structure has an unsatisfactory modification, seriously affecting its strength within 30cm of the body mountings.
> Nearside front vehicle structure has excessive corrosion which adversely affects braking or steering.
> Offside front vehicle structure has excessive corrosion which adversely affects braking or steering.
> NSF shocker incorrect fit right side fitted to left.



Hello mariesnowgoose and NeilyG

Try White le Head garage if you don't know where it is PM me.  They were the garage that cut the rot out of my Hymer and welded in new metal.

Fred in Beamish Street should be able to get panels/chassis sections to weld over the bad bits.   My friend always used gas welding for this type of work not electric.  I was on fire duty while he was doing it.  Hadrian Body panels make sections I'm sure Fred will have the catalogue.

I am at Maiden Law at present.

John


----------



## oldish hippy

well wishhing you all the best with it


----------



## Romahomepete

As with any other manocoque fibreglass body it will have been fitted to the chassis in one piece  (not built up like a traditional coachbuilt)  It will therefore be detatchable from the chassis and can be refitted with a little work to  a later slightly different design transit chassis cab - I have even seen one fitted to an LDV and so it can be done.  Seek advice from Broadland Leisure, who probably will not want the job, they have a lot of experience of putting Romahome shells on newer Citroen C15s (these are NOT demountables).  The transfer on a C15 is a more complex job than yours because it involves cutting vans accurately to fit the sides of the Romahome.

Dont give up

Peter


----------



## Deleted member 4850

Sorry to hear you're having such a hassle, Marie and Neil. I'm not much use with technical advice...soup and scones and woodwork woman, yes, metal nooooo! (Once went out with a welder, after the initial sparks the relationship corroded ) ...but thinking of you and wishing you the very best with it. 

Hilary


----------



## maingate

It is all about getting good penetration runnach. If you havent got the right tool for the job, it won't last. 

Sorry for going off topic Marie. fftopic:


----------



## snowbirds

*TRANSIT ON Ebay*

Hi mariesnowgoose,

This may or not help but on ebay at the moment is a 03 transit breakdown truck with the back off so you can see the chassis tax & mot but short,it has twin wheels on the back,its on "spares or repair commercial" it may be a starting point as most of your parts look the same rear axle could swap to single wheel. It's at £700 at 14 bids.

Regards Snowbirds.







mariesnowgoose said:


> Took our old camper for MOT yesterday (runs out tomorrow).
> 
> The sad news is the chassis is totally and absolutely b*gg*r*d, stuffed, a goner, due for the scrap yard in the sky
> 
> Now at a total loss for what to do next.
> 
> Is is worth taking the body off (it's in pretty good nick, 1988 Autosleeper Legend, all new gear inside, on a knackered ford transit chassis) and putting it on a newer chassis cab?
> 
> Understand we need a coachbuilder for this, and is it worth it? How much does it cost? Is there anybody out there who could do this?
> 
> Would it be better to trade it in against another camper?
> 
> Oh bugha!      :sad:


----------



## mikejay

I spotted that tranny last night when searching after seeing this post and thought it would be a good one for transplant but if its the same one i spotted he is selling it because it is cat b and he can't insure it.
FORD TRANSIT CHASSIS CAB TIPPER RECOVERY TRUCK 03 REG SPARES OR REPAIR / EXPORT | eBay


----------



## thomasplc

thomasplc said:


> Would this be of use??
> Flash Gallery



This one is a Cat C but damage is to rear end of MH  I know its some way away from you but may be worth considering  May be possible to offset some costs by selling salvageable kit from this one!!
Anyway good luck whatever you decide to do


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Thank you for all your good wishes and advice.
The van is now safely with a very kind member who will hopefully manage to sort it out and get it roadworthy over the next few weeks. :heart:

Stress? What stress?! 

Just hope there are no major obstacles and fingers crossed it should be ready for the Green Dragon music do on 1st/2nd June.

If not it'll be back to our old kangoo and tents - proper camping! Non of this luxury "tents on wheels" stuff. Pffrt!   :lol-053:


----------



## gaz2676

see see yer not doomed lol
whats he sayin that its kinda worth doing or is he gonna investigate further?is the job as big as you feared
do hope you can get back on the road you get attached to them we love our van more than our place least we can sod off from here lol


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Thanks Gaz 

It's more than likely fixable. 

Some things are meant to happen and a nicer bloke you couldn't wish to meet anywhere - and his missus 

We WILL get to meet you this year all going well - and thanks for your fantastic offer to help out! :heart:


----------



## gaz2676

no probs at all could tell by your thread that the ass had just fell out of your world 
would do the same for anyone would nt see anyone stuck 
good luck fingers crossed for ya but itll be fine you ll see


----------



## n brown

fank gawd !


----------



## NeilyG

stonedaddy said:


> Hey Neil last week you said only the horn needed work on it :bow: hmmm you wished.
> Well I wish you all the best with whatever you decide as I am sure it will all be right in the end :goodluck: ..
> .... Tom ....


 
Honk! Lawks, no need to rub it in mate! 

Anyway, after meeting our welding superhero today it does look like you haven't heard or seen the last of us, fingers crossed. Well worth the trip in our dodgy camper.
Unfortunately, we missed Magsie's funeral - could do with some of that 'iron' to cover a few rusty patches... 
Who says manufacturing is dead - our camper's doing its bit to keep the old skills alive. 
:camper:


----------



## daisymini

keeping my fingers crossed thats its going to be good news....need you back on the road!!!:goodluck:


----------



## carol

Glad to hear the news is more positive. The power of the forum!


----------



## Smaug

Marie; there is a decent head of steam building up on the offers of cash. Don't be embarassed, it will never pay all the cost, but it would be nice to let us throw our few quid in where we can. 

Paypal is difficult to get money out of sometimes, would you be prepared to pm account details (just name, sort code & acc no, like on a cheque)  to those of us who have offered a donation? I would be delighted to throw a few quid in the pot & I have been impressed by the number of others who have offered on here. 

Not sure how you might contact free members tho, but you could publish an e-mail address for people to contact you & then you could send them the bank info. This is NOT begging, it is friends wanting to help, don't let us down.

I did look at setting up  "just giving" page, but you would have to be a registered charity to get money from that.


----------



## NeilyG

Well, if you've got a couple of grand to spare that'll be fine. I'll message you with our Paypal details. Cheers! :dance:


----------



## NeilyG

Seriously, we will be fine. Marie's sitting there shaking her head struggling for words at the moment.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Don't you DARE !!!!!!!!! :ninja::mad2::mad2::mad2:


----------



## n brown

well if Marie doesn't want any,my van hasn't been at all well lately......


----------



## Deleted member 3802

The patient is now stabilised and resting in the operating theatre :scared: our refreshing Yorkshire air as done wonders:lol-053:
   After an intensive medical and some investigative surgery we are now convinced the condition is far from terminal lots of fun times left in the old girl yet.

  She starts her full treatment early Saturday morning when we start to remove years of vandalism that she as been subjected to before every test for a lot of years.


----------



## Deleted member 3802

Just read a few of the last posts and being a yorky unlike the Geordies I have no problem accepting donations ,gifts,charity or what ever:scared: !! You can never have too much so anyone who wants my email address to pay into my PayPal account just ask:bow:
I can honestly say my pride won't be hurt lol you may also be safegarding the maids,cleaner and gardener s  jobs


----------



## NeilyG

Old_Arthur said:


> The patient is now stabilised and resting in the operating theatre :scared: our refreshing Yorkshire air as done wonders:lol-053:
> After an intensive medical and some investigative surgery we are now convinced the condition is far from terminal lots of fun times left in the old girl yet.
> She starts her full treatment early Saturday morning when we start to remove years of vandalism that she as been subjected to before every test for a lot of years.



'Tis the man himself. We are not worthy...
Will be like performing an operation on live T.V. - a nation of (generous) wildcampers will be glued to the screen. Not me tho, I'll be looking the other way (or watching the footie!) - let me know when its over.
 :juggle:


----------



## maingate

It will not cost a lot if Arthur does it.

He'll be out tonight nicking the new bits. :lol-049:

Well done owld lad.


----------



## NeilyG

*Telly tonight - The Likely Lads*

Seeing as you're all being nice to me I thought I'd return the favour and let you know that hidden away on *BBC 4 at 8 o'clock tonight* they're starting the first series of *WHATEVER HAPPENED TO THE LIKELY LADS* (classic 70s series). Don't think its been shown on any digital channel before because James Bolam has resisted allowing it before.
Enjoy, LOL etc! :lol-049:


----------



## yorkslass

i was going to say i hope all goes well but i know it will. you are in safe hands.


----------



## splitty67

Hi Neil and Marie,sorry to hear about your ride but great news that you've found someone who can help ressurect it,he sounds like a lovely guy,wish there were more like him. Our's is due on June 10th but I always take it a month early just in case of any nasty surprises. Anyhow,hope it all goes well and that you're able to get to the Green Dragon in her,all the best.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

I've been out tonight, back in now....

You guys are so great! I've come all over warm and fuzzy  

Seriously, put your money back in your socks pronto! (I hope that's where you're all stashing it, cos there's some dodgy bankers on the prowl  )
Thank you *lovely* *peeps* for your very kind and generous offers of financial assistance, it's restored my faith in humanity :angel: :heart:

Your humbled servant,

M Mongoose  :bow:

xxx


----------



## maingate

mariesnowgoose said:


> I've been out tonight, back in now....
> 
> You guys are so great! I've come all over warm and fuzzy
> 
> Seriously, put your money back in your socks pronto! (I hope that's where you're all stashing it, cos there's some dodgy bankers on the prowl  )
> Thank you *lovely* *peeps* for *your very kind and generous offers of financial assistance*, it's restored my faith in humanity :angel: :heart:
> 
> Your humbled servant,
> 
> M Mongoose  :bow:
> 
> xxx



I forgot to mention the 2,000% APR Marie.


----------



## scampa

Well I don't want to be a tell-tale Marie, but I'm sure it was your Autosleeper that parked next to me this afternoon in Llanberis!!  :drive:

The young couple seemed to be enjoying themselves, and their six kids and four dogs in the back seemed to be having a  very jolly old time in there!  :wacko::dog::hammer::dog::scared:

Apparently they'd hired it very cheaply from a lovely chap in Doncaster! Not sure where they were heading from there, but they did say something about trying some off-roading!!


----------



## gaz2676

:lol-049::lol-049: bet there was steam coming from maries ears just before her head hit the ceiling.......:mad1:


----------



## NeilyG

Don't think so - with all them kids & dogs on board it'd look like something out of the Flintstones.


----------



## NeilyG

Tho, did wonder why he was on the phone speaking Welsh as soon as we were on our way... 

Nah, can't be - *MORGANTHEB:scared:ST:scared:RD* hiring our van???

(Sniffing around for 'Fragrance du Marie', no doubt :tongue:, & kidnapping kids & dogs - sure you didn't see any sheep in there, scampa?)


----------



## Deleted member 3802

After spending probably the best Saturday of the year on my back in the workshop cutting out rusty bolts and infested chassis parts,fabricating sections and rewelding I would just like to say
FERK THE GOOD OLD DAYS​:sleep-040: time for bed me thinks ready for tomorrow:idea-007::dance:


----------



## NeilyG

Nothing worse than rusty bolts and removing other bits of crap from vehicles - even I with my limited experience in such matters know that. Thanks for you efforts & sleep well. 
:sleep-040:


----------



## yorkslass

Old_Arthur said:


> After spending probably the best Saturday of the year on my back in the workshop cutting out rusty bolts and infested chassis parts,fabricating sections and rewelding I would just like to say
> FERK THE GOOD OLD DAYS​:sleep-040: time for bed me thinks ready for tomorrow:idea-007::dance:



true dedication, missing a weekend away.


----------



## NeilyG

Good news about progress on camper. It looks as though all work underneath has been successfully carried out AND our boy wonder found one or two other things that needed doing while he was down there.
Looking good.


----------



## gaz2676

soon be roundin up the goose an hittin the road .....top news.. betcha feel like the worlds off ya shoulders..... heres to the next 5 yrs at least ....and i remind you to ask for the life time warranty .... make the one off payment to gaz2676 of £59.99 each month and you ll get a certificate not worth the paper its written on ...


----------



## oldish hippy

pleased for you bet you are well happy bunnies the welder is a genius


----------



## stonedaddy

*Great News*

Hey Neil that is great news for you and Marie about the van getting sorted. I would also like to say well done that man old Arthur because that sure looked a real test for anyones skills sorting that very bad decay on the chassis out. So should hope to see you out and about soon. Also hope to meet old Arthur as well :rockroll: 
.... Tom ....


----------



## lotty

Hi Marie and Neil, Im so sorry to read of all the troubles you've been having with your van, however, I'm so happy that Old Arthur is your knight in shining armour and putting the old girl back on the road.
This is what makes this site such a great place. Well done Arthur and everyone who offered help.


----------



## ivecotrucker

Perhaps your patron Saint should now be Old arthur rather than St George. I'm glad it sounds as though you'll both be back on the road soon.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Saint Arthur! :lol-061:

I vote we nominate a St Arthur's day - not the Camelot one, the Doncaster one :lol-053:

I reckon he needs a medal the size of a dustbin lid 

Bet he didn't feel saintly doing the work!
I reckon there's been some swear words flying to make old Lucifer cringe  :lol-053:


----------



## Deleted member 3802

:scared: I think Niel has jumped the gun a bit!! I said I had now completed the worst of it:hammer: there is still plenty left before test time I'm sorry to say,  But it will be ready for the bank holiday ?? August one :lol-053:

   P.s. I thought yorky s were good at the art of bodgin but boy have the previous N/E boys opened my eyes


----------



## NeilyG

Old_Arthur said:


> :scared: I think Niel has jumped the gun a bit!! I said I had now completed the worst of it:hammer: there is still plenty left before test time I'm sorry to say,  But it will be ready for the bank holiday ?? August one :lol-053:
> 
> P.s. I thought yorky s were good at the art of bodgin but boy have the previous N/E boys opened my eyes



I'll have to get a job as a journalist! Thought most of underside had been done - phone reception was very poor. But 'worst' of it completed - so, pretty good.


----------



## Deleted member 21686

I'm pleased you're going be sorted mongoose, what a great forum this is.


----------



## snowbirds

*Great news*

Hi,

Great news,you must show us the before and after pictures,glad to hear it wasn't to bad but maybe on the pocket.You will soon be back on the road for the summer.

Regards Snowbirds.:goodluck::cool1::cool1::banana::banana:







NeilyG said:


> Good news about progress on camper. It looks as though all work underneath has been successfully carried out AND our boy wonder found one or two other things that needed doing while he was down there.
> Looking good.


----------



## Deleted member 4850

Phew phew phew...so glad you're getting it sorted - and by the wild resident genius too...brilliant! :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## frontslide

The man that lived next door to me as i was growing up taught me a lot of my mechanical knowledge. His catch phrase whenever something was broken was "Bring it round lad there's nowt thats bin built that can't be repaired" that stuck with me and is a great philosophy. Good luck to Marie and Neil, and well done Arthur!


----------



## Deleted member 3802

the job it's self is what us back street guys were doing 10 to15  yrs ago:rolleyes2: so it is by no means a first, if it had been to earn a wage I would never have took it on!! But I have the premises stood empty,the tackle stood collecting dust, the ability to do it and my own time to do with as I want.
     It also reminds me how lucky I am to have all the above and also my health to be able to do it:king:


----------



## Deleted member 21686

Old_Arthur said:


> the job it's self is what us back street guys were doing 10 to15  yrs ago:rolleyes2: so it is by no means a first, if it had been to earn a wage I would never have took it on!! But I have the premises stood empty,the tackle stood collecting dust, the ability to do it and my own time to do with as I want.
> It also reminds me how lucky I am to have all the above and also my health to be able to do it:king:



Well done Arthur you've done that timid lady from the North a great service.

You're a gentleman.


----------



## runnach

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> Well done Arthur you've done that timid lady from the North a great service.
> 
> You're a gentleman.



May I add too, not the first time Arthur has helped other members, myself being one of them on more than one occasion.

It is nice that others can offer their skills with no agenda other than helping someone out.

Channa


----------



## tclarkie

Glad you got sorted now, it sounded abit like my old van i had 2 pages of welding listed on my first mot failure when i brought my van. But a good friend who does gas welding fixed it for me. It seems alot worse on paper then the actual the spots to be welded. The holes can range from a 5pence piece to a brick size some of mine was a hole no bigger then a 10p.

So you be on the road again....:drive:


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Hats off to Old Arthur! 

What a hero! Van will be ready to pick up next week   

I think the man deserves a knighthood! 

I LOVE you Arthur!!!! xxx :heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Deleted member 21686

mariesnowgoose said:


> Hats off to Old Arthur!
> 
> What a hero! Van will be ready to pick up next week
> 
> I think the man deserves a knighthood!
> 
> I LOVE you Arthur!!!! xxx :heart::heart::heart:



Poor man he's gonna get kissed by a poodle!


----------



## mariesnowgoose

runnach said:


> I agree, a well deserved knightoot :king:



After all that work he'll be too knackered for a knight oot


----------



## scampa

Why settle for a Knighthood?

"King Arthur" has a certain ring to it!

Whatever title is bestowed on him, I hope he doesn't have to buy his own drinks for many meets to come. I'd say that most people here would be happy to keep his glass topped up for him!!  :cheers:


----------



## maingate

I might buy him a few bottles of Tadcaster Brown Ale.


----------



## Deleted member 3802

:wave: i will be in the ship inn in Sewerby next Friday/Saturday and Sunday night :lol-053:

   P.s. it's a dog friendly bar


----------



## daisymini

Old_Arthur said:


> :wave: i will be in the ship inn in Sewerby next Friday/Saturday and Sunday night :lol-053:
> 
> P.s. it's a dog friendly bar



I wont be there Arthur but i would more than gladly buy you a drink, if and when i meet you for being such a knight in shining armour to help our mongoose out like you have...Hats off to a hero of our time...lol :cheers:


----------



## kimbowbill

fantastic, soooooooooooooooooooooo pleased for you both, Neil managed to show a little bit of emotion when he told me, i was jumping up and down like a loony how does he stand up? your right M, he is very laid back lol xxx 

Well done OA, what a top dude you are, i might buy thee a beer then claim it back off marie lol.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Looks like I'm gonna have a big bar bill


----------



## Deleted member 3802

Relax Marie nowadays it only takes 8/9 pints of the black stuff and 4/5 rum and blacks and I'm done:baby:


----------



## oldish hippy

thiink the the pub should open a beer pal account for arthur no doubt it would do well


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Old_Arthur said:


> Relax Marie nowadays it only takes 8/9 pints of the black stuff and 4/5 rum and blacks and I'm done:baby:



:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-053:

Cheap at half the price! 

mwah! xx :heart:


----------



## Deleted member 3802

Twould be nice :bow: but we have a saying among our folks "Talks cheap money buys horses"

P.S. I don't enjoy a drink now like I used to, a couple with a bit of snap and I've had enough


----------



## mariesnowgoose

What? 

You saying you want a horse, Arthur? 
You're not taking me for a ride now, are you?!   :lol-053: 

I can get you some Tesco burgers instead


----------



## Deleted member 3270

Old_Arthur said:


> :wave: i will be in the ship inn in Sewerby next Friday/Saturday and Sunday night :lol-053:
> 
> P.s. it's a dog friendly bar



Hi my old mate.
We are there on saturday so i will be getting you and your good lady a couple , see you in the bar :cheers:


----------



## Deleted member 3802

wilthebeast said:


> Hi my old mate.
> We are there on saturday so i will be getting you and your good lady a couple , see you in the bar :cheers:



  Aup Kieth are you there for the bank holiday??


----------



## Deleted member 3270

Old_Arthur said:


> Aup Kieth are you there for the bank holiday??



Not for the the full w/end mate just for sat night and sunday , will be wilding the rest of the w/end .
If i had known you were going earlier we would have booked for longer.


----------



## Deleted member 3802

wilthebeast said:


> Not for the the full w/end mate just for sat night and sunday , will be wilding the rest of the w/end .
> If i had known you were going earlier we would have booked for longer.


 
   Lol not get much wilder than them cliff tops :lol-053: we can walk our likkel legs off with the dog then catch the land train back


----------



## Deleted member 3270

Old_Arthur said:


> Lol not get much wilder than them cliff tops :lol-053: we can walk our likkel legs off with the dog then catch the land train back



Your right about the cliff tops mate , but what a view to wake up to brilliant


----------



## Deleted member 3802

:idea-007: sshh look what happened further south


----------



## mariesnowgoose

What I want to know is if our newly mended camper will take Neil to the place in his avatar picture?  :lol-053:


----------



## Deleted member 3802

Well rusty is now convalescing in the Yorkshire sun and fresh air waiting to be took home after getting a new clean bill of health,he has an other appointment booked in the clinic for 11mths time just for a check up :king:


----------



## oldish hippy

Old_Arthur said:


> Well rusty is now convalescing in the Yorkshire sun and fresh air waiting to be took home after getting a new clean bill of health,he has an other appointment booked in the clinic for 11mths time just for a check up :king:



well done that man super hero


----------



## jamesuk

You're a star!


----------



## stonedaddy

*Marvoulessssssss*



Old_Arthur said:


> Well rusty is now convalescing in the Yorkshire sun and fresh air waiting to be took home after getting a new clean bill of health,he has an other appointment booked in the clinic for 11mths time just for a check up :king:



:dance: Great stuff Arther, now Neil can put his little blue tent away and join the rolling stock again. If you manage to get to any of these meets I imagine you will never buy another beer again. Once again well done Arthur for all your hard work. Its not just appreciated by Marie and Neil but by every member on this site I imagine. :wacko::wacko::wacko: ..
.... Tom ....


----------



## Deleted member 3802

It's all down to these and knowing how to use them and having free time + enjoying doing it "sad old man an I"


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Did you give the old rust bucket any anesthetic before you operated? :scared:


----------



## Deleted member 3802

Just a talkin too and a kiss works every time

P.s. please don't refer to him as a rust bucket he'll pay you back this summer


----------



## oldish hippy

mariesnowgoose said:


> Did you give the old rust bucket any anesthetic before you operated? :scared:



he just kissed it with a birmingham screwdriver in certain places and it worked


----------



## mariesnowgoose

oldish hippy said:


> he just kissed it with a birmingham screwdriver in certain places and it worked



I had to look that up !!!

For those simpletons who didn't know, like me, here's the definition:
*
Birmingham screwdriver* - a hammer. 

Usually used on delicate devices when a  real screwdriver would be better. Refers to the habit of a Birmingham  inhabitant (i.e. simpleton] to take a rather simplitic view of  maintenance. 

If it don't work - hit it. 
If it still don't work, use a bigger hammer.


"Ay,  Jimmeh, pass uz tha' Birmingham Screwdriver - oi can't geh this new  graphics card in this ******* compu'er wivaht a slight modifahcation" 

WHACK! 

"There, snug as yo' mum"

:lol-049:


----------



## Deleted member 3802

Corrrrect and if you can't fix it wian hammer it's electrical :king:


----------



## Apache208D

Hi ya, 

How ignorant some people are! All of us here in the West Midlands know full well that a screwdriver is for the taking out a screw and an 'ommer' is for putting it in. Simple!!!!


----------



## Apache208D

Oh and by the way it's a Brumegen Screwdriver!!!


----------



## oldish hippy

do yow know my local is the gospel oak acocks green i goes onthe buz and it  is a brumagen not brumegen


----------



## Philcott

oldish hippy said:


> do yow know my local is the gospel oak acocks green i goes onthe buz and it  is a brumagen not brumegen



:scared: What!!!


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Well, we're picking up old Rusty tomorrow 

Neil is so pleased I can hear him singing in the shower! :lol-053: (we're off out somewhere in a bit)

So if you spot an old Autosleeper with a 'W' in the window heading north on the A1 tomorrow evening it'll be us :wave:

I really don't know how to thank Arthur - what a guy!


----------



## Marcs

I expect a handful of beer tokens would go some way to thanking him!

Good work O A .... Rescued from the brink


----------



## Apache208D

oldish hippy said:


> do yow know my local is the gospel oak acocks green i goes onthe buz and it  is a brumagen not brumegen



Whoops, soz spolling woz neva me strong subgect! 

Acocks Green, I could never afford to live there. Used to live in Small Heath but had to move when people found out what I was really like!!!!


----------



## carol

Great news Marie - really happy for you both! :dance:


----------



## yorkslass

mariesnowgoose said:


> I had to look that up !!!
> 
> For those simpletons who didn't know, like me, here's the definition:
> *
> Birmingham screwdriver* - a hammer.
> 
> Usually used on delicate devices when a  real screwdriver would be better. Refers to the habit of a Birmingham  inhabitant (i.e. simpleton] to take a rather simplitic view of  maintenance.
> 
> If it don't work - hit it.
> If it still don't work, use a bigger hammer.
> 
> 
> "Ay,  Jimmeh, pass uz tha' Birmingham Screwdriver - oi can't geh this new  graphics card in this ******* compu'er wivaht a slight modifahcation"
> 
> WHACK!
> 
> "There, snug as yo' mum"
> 
> :lol-049:



an elderly polish mechanic we knew called it a russian spanner.


----------



## NeilyG

Well, the rusty lady has now returned home from king Arthur's castle a true princess. Whole saga over! (until next year's MOT).
Again thanks for all your support and for Arthur's Herculean efforts.
Shouldn't need the tent from now on - see some of you before too long.


----------



## Deleted member 21686

That's great news Neil.


----------



## oldish hippy

well glad it all sorted and done


----------



## yorkieowl

So happy for you both, be good to see you in a van rather than a tent Neil.


----------



## gaz2676

NeilyG said:


> Well, the rusty lady has now returned home from king Arthur's castle a true princess. Whole saga over! (until next year's MOT).
> Again thanks for all your support and for Arthur's Herculean efforts.
> Shouldn't need the tent from now on - see some of you before too long.



EEEEEE i wont recognize you in the motorhome.... less chance of me reversing over the top of ya ....do you think it drives any better or different maybe now that its got some structural integrity........hark at me lol


----------



## wildman

that's great and if OA can make it to the fix it meet there will be no charge. Mind you might be a little welding involved, hee hee


----------



## lotty

Great news on the return of the old girl Marie and Neil. Well done Old Arthur, what a star :hammer:


----------



## runnach

NeilyG said:


> Well, the rusty lady has now returned home from king Arthur's castle a true princess. Whole saga over! (until next year's MOT).
> Again thanks for all your support and for Arthur's Herculean efforts.
> Shouldn't need the tent from now on - see some of you before too long.



Surely no ;longer rusty ? and next years Mot will be a breeze a fail ticket will be a leaking whatmathingy at worst......nowt to do with welding.

Great isnt it ? a man with the skill, tools and ABOVE all the satisfaction that he has helped out is part of our bretheren.more to the point no agenda?


Top blokeand total respect 

Channa 
PS how warming is it there are still out there that do care ?


----------



## NeilyG

gaz2676 said:


> EEEEEE i wont recognize you in the motorhome.... less chance of me reversing over the top of ya ....do you think it drives any better or different maybe now that its got some structural integrity........hark at me lol



It should at least  stay in one piece while driving! Also Arthur pointed out that the automatic choke isn't working too well & pointed me to a manual choke for our model being sold on EBay. As far as I understand it, automatic chokes were first developed in the 80s and they didn't really get it right until later, so many drivers replaced them with manual. When I get my hands mucky fitting it this should improve fuel efficiency and emissions - will see if it improves performance.


----------



## Deleted member 3802

They were used long before the 80s Neil !! They worked off the heater pipes passing through the carb and operating the choke but within a couple of years they were corroding and sticking.
It was pure good fortune to drop on a brand new original conversion kit like that.


----------



## NeilyG

Thanks for that. Was half right tho - they didn't get it right until much later, probably not until the use of computers in vehicles? Sounds like anyone with vehicles more than a few years old should check this.


----------



## oldish hippy

Well mine has manual choke it sound like you revving to bits when you start up and then you have to wait for the fuel to burn off when you shove choke back in with mine that take few mins


----------



## snowbirds

*Great news*

Hi NeilyG


Great to hear you are back on the road again look forward to seeing the good work by Arthur King of the Metal.

regards Snowbirds.:king::king::cool1::cool1:





NeilyG said:


> Well, the rusty lady has now returned home from king Arthur's castle a true princess. Whole saga over! (until next year's MOT).
> Again thanks for all your support and for Arthur's Herculean efforts.
> Shouldn't need the tent from now on - see some of you before too long.


----------



## maingate

I am pleased that you are mobile again. :wave:

I wish I was. , I have had more excuses than Greggs have Pasties. Still no sign of it.

I asked yesterday about progress, they said it is almost done, just ther awning to remove. Then they rang back (a bit alarmed) and said that some of the awning brackets are glued on. I told them that when I dropped it off (over a month ago) and they said it was no problem. Now I am in the position of having it removed and leaving ther brackets in place. I will have to store a 6 metre heavy duty GH awning somewhere as I cannot sell it now (I have a buyer for it). Instead of selling it, I will have to store it and replace it when I come to sell the van.


----------



## lotusanne

NeilyG said:


> Well, the rusty lady has now returned home from king Arthur's castle a true princess. Whole saga over! (until next year's MOT).
> Again thanks for all your support and for Arthur's Herculean efforts.
> Shouldn't need the tent from now on - see some of you before too long.



So pleased to read that and that your lovely van is still on the road, well done that man!!


----------



## mariesnowgoose

maingate said:


> I am pleased that you are mobile again. :wave:
> 
> I wish I was. , I have had more excuses than Greggs have Pasties. Still no sign of it.
> 
> I asked yesterday about progress, they said it is almost done, just ther awning to remove. Then they rang back (a bit alarmed) and said that some of the awning brackets are glued on. I told them that when I dropped it off (over a month ago) and they said it was no problem. Now I am in the position of having it removed and leaving ther brackets in place. I will have to store a 6 metre heavy duty GH awning somewhere as I cannot sell it now (I have a buyer for it). Instead of selling it, I will have to store it and replace it when I come to sell the van.



Run that past me again, Jim?


----------



## maingate

mariesnowgoose said:


> Run that past me again, Jim?



Sorry Marie, I forgot that you are a bit slow up there. 


I could have sold an awning complete with brackets and my van would look like an awningless van.

OR

I could sell the awning with the brackets still attached to my van (which will look crap and put off potential buyers if I decide to sell).

OR

I can store the awning somewhere and refit it if I put the van up for sale (I dont mind 4 brackets on the side of my van).

Clear as mud eh?

I have gone with option 3 as my BIL has room to store it in his workshop and I don't have to lug a huge heavy awning (that we never use) around the Country.

Kapische?


----------



## maingate

I have no experience of removing Sikaflexed brackets from bodywork and would not attempt it. The front bracket is bolted (and possibly the rear one) and the holes would have to be made good and blended in. I have never done that either.

You can only believe what you are told by professionals. In my case, I have had conflicting opinions. Therefore I will just have the awning lifted off the brackets (as a compromise) and be happy with that.

I was only going to charge the buyer whatever the cost of removing and making good was going to cost me. He was getting a bargain because, 10 years ago, it cost the former owner £3,000 for the awning, Safari Room and ancillaries. If you google 'The Awning Company' you will see that they are much better than the likes of Fiamma etc.


----------



## maingate

runnach said:


> Break out the Broco rods



You forgot to mention the lump hammer.


----------



## Byronic

W.
Sometimes an oscillating blade is sucessful in removing an adhesive fixed plate, but usually the adhesive line is too thin and even if wide enough  the blade is likely to damaged the parent surface. 
Sometimes the only way is to get a strong thin thread line into the adhesive layer and gradually saw away.
Then when the plate is removed, a suitable solvent has to be found in order to remove the residue without damaging the finish beneath, often the end result is the affected area stands out like dogs b******s due to oxidisation of the surrounding finish.
Or sometimes it's best to take Maingates option, definitely cheaper and less hassle!

Broco rods are good for removing the van and the plates!


----------



## Deleted member 3802

I have an old Lincoln bullet and some gougin rods


----------

